# What is your chi's ABSOLUTE favourite toy??



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Post pics too!!

This is Pixie with her absolute favourite toy. Its just a little pink sponge ball that her breeder gave me when i collected her. She adores it and wont let anyone else have it. I have to limit her playtime with it sometimes because she wont let the other dogs near her!

She lays with it, rolls around on the floor with it, plays fetch, carriers it around even sleeps ON it!! :love7::love7::love7::love7:

Sooo sweet!









xx


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

I think Milo prefers a ickle sheep toy but he will choose any from the 20 he has got! He nicked 'iggle piggle' from my toy basket and I havnt actually taken it back as He seems to love it!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

p.s she is an absolute doll so sweet!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pixie you are soooo beautiful.. Rach you really need to start showing her.. look at her!!! STUNNING!!!

Daisy goes through stages.. but shes not really obsessive with any of her toys... i actually dont know.. she gets excited for the ball in the video and charges around and wont stop playing fetch...


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Pixie you are soooo beautiful.. Rach you really need to start showing her.. look at her!!! STUNNING!!!
> 
> Daisy goes through stages.. but shes not really obsessive with any of her toys... i actually dont know.. she gets excited for the ball in the video and charges around and wont stop playing fetch...


Thank you I agree!! lol

Shes a bit of a madam in the ring, she dosent like her mouth looked at and sometimes refuses to walk. But she only a baby still so I'm not to worried.

Pixie loves that ball, shes in her bed asleep with it now!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> Thank you I agree!! lol
> 
> Shes a bit of a madam in the ring, she dosent like her mouth looked at and sometimes refuses to walk. But she only a baby still so I'm not to worried.
> 
> Pixie loves that ball, shes in her bed asleep with it now!


Shes a baby.. shell get there..

I need to work out what Daiys fave toy is and snap a pic


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

Aww Pixie is adorable such a sweet little face 

Teddy has one of those balls too, although his fav toy at the moment is a fluffy bone shaped toy


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Shes a baby.. shell get there..
> 
> I need to work out what Daiys fave toy is and snap a pic


Hahaha your'll have to make her have a favourite to get a pic of her!



crawlin said:


> Aww Pixie is adorable such a sweet little face
> 
> Teddy has one of those balls too, although his fav toy at the moment is a fluffy bone shaped toy


Thanks Diane. Darcy has a fluffy bone he likes to. He loves leaves out the garden too!

Hope hes doing well x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Milosmummy said:


> p.s she is an absolute doll so sweet!



Thank you. Shes def as sweet as she looks!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I just noticed on that picture thats shes looking out the corner of her eye, Billy was standing next to me and she wont let him have that ball NO way!! hahaha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Pixie looks so sweet with her lil ball.  Lexie is my major toy player, followed by Jade. Chance & Gia would prefer a good bone to chew on. :lol: Let me look through my pics to see what I have to share.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola's favorite toy. She's 100% organic when it comes to playtime !










Stella's favorite toy is Mateo !


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahaha great pics alan. Love all your pack xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha great photos! Mine dont really like toys, theyre more of a play fight "pack" lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Fave toys in my house are Skineez, and balls. But Lexie & Jade are the only two that really enjoy playing with toys. Gia on occasion, and Chance, rarely.


Lexie:










Lexie & Gia:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahahahaha love that one of lexie and Gia! 

Thats so sweet x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They're so funny, thank you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I will have to get a picture tonight...Oakley's fav is this tiny little plus nemo fish toy filled with...catnip. haha.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

This blue ball, had it from day one, so its 2yrs old lol, its ALWAYS getting dropped at my feet. Got him the same one in red and he doesn't want to know, he will not play with it lol, silly boy!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

All of these pics are so cute! Funny how these chis have an absolute favorite toy or 2 and won't let it out of their sight for very long!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I will have to get a picture tonight...Oakley's fav is this tiny little plus nemo fish toy filled with...catnip. haha.


Billy has one of those wubba ones for cats filled with cat nip that he loves x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Nomo's fav toy is a baby rattle he has had since he was a pup so it is three years old.








Freckles fav toy is a frog he loves.He growls at the other dogs when he has it.








And Harry's fav toy is any rope or squeaky toy.We have to watch him because he is very mean with the other dogs when it comes to his toys








My other three don't play with toys.


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Anything he can drag around the living room floor :O XX


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I think Bailey's favorite toy is Lucy. Lucy has never played with toys. Only other dogs. If I had to pick a toy for Bailey it's a plush elephant with long dangly legs.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they have a toybox full of toys and whichever one i pull out of the toybox, thats the one they both want. lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pixie is so cute with her little pink ball! Just her size!

Lola & Stella are too darn cute! LOL @ Lola's toys being 100% organic! That is too cute!

Lexie & Gia are adorable! LOL That last pic looks like they don't mess around! They mean business! lol Cute!

As for Shayley & Kizzie's favorite toys.....Shayley has two favorites. She has her pink & white colored soft squeaky ball & she has her blue puppy. Both of these toys have been in our house since she was a puppy. The pink & white colored ball was her first toy. Aw 7 1/2 years ago!
Here are the pics!
If you come into my house this is what you'll see! My little Shayley running around the house with her favorite little blue puppy. This thing was bigger than her when we first got it. 









As for Kizzie's favorite toy that's easy. Whatever Shayley is playing with, THAT is what Kizzie's favorite toy is. She is the mean little sister lol (She's not really mean! She just steals! LOL)
Shayley & Kizzie sitting in the hallway. Surprised Kizzie isn't eyeballing Shayley's toy! lol







​*


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

too cute!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Currently Leila's fave toys are socks, esp. hubbys... eek:nscared: and she is so sneaky and fast when she gets one. Someone's a little firecracker methinks!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Roo doesn't have a favorite, she just likes the soft fluffy ones and will grab whatever, but Pip's favorite is his little orange ball.  (or any ball in general, he's obsessed with them!)


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

Minnie loves a squeaky cream fluffy dog from pets at home (comes in different sizes she has the smallest), shes on her second it has two different squeakers in it. I dont mind but when she plays with it outside then brings it in it like to attract all the grass, I have a cream carpet not good at all


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

trying to insert pic help how do I do it its on my computer


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Join PhotoBucket

Upload it , copy & Paste the IMG code! Have fun


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

Yes I did it!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you copy the code right?


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

Can you see pic? How do you get rid of the evil eyes?


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

click on the picture in photobucket then choose edit. You will see the red eye remover option. You can always resize it there too. This can also be found in "edit" maybe go with a "medium."

cute pic!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww bless shes adorable! Now you've figured it cant wait for loads more photos!


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

thank q now know for ref xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

What a bunch of sweetness!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Ricky Loves his little monkey and it squeeks which he loves(or hates LOL)


----------

